# Advice For Sump and New Tank...



## FishFan (Jun 24, 2007)

Friends,

It's been a long time since I roamed these forums, but I have returned and will soon be back dabbling with a much bigger tank than before (55 gallon FOWLR before, now 125 gallon). I'll also apologize in advance if I have missed a recent forum with the topics that I am asking about. 

I have been interested in getting back into saltwater aquariums since I took the old 55 down a couple of years ago. I have located and purchased a nice rectangular 125 that is predrilled (2 holes each in the bottom of the tank in the back corners) and will be trying to plumb this and use a 30 gallon as a sump. I have never used a sump but am looking forward to trying it out. Firstly, I would like anyones advice on "how" to build a sump from this 30 gallon (glass) tank. I would love a good diagram if anyone has one. Also, from what I have read, glass baffles are much better than acrylic, so this is the way I'll try and go. I am wanting to separate it into 3 chambers (one for overflow, one for refugium if necessary and one for a return) and was wondering the correct positioning of the baffles?

Any and all advice would be wonderful. In the end, I'll be building some of my own rock for the tank and then trying to have a nice tank with a few of the easier corals.

Again, any and all advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Anything you want to knwo about a Sump/Refugium is right in here. Anything else you need, just ring. 
Melevsreef.com | Acrylic Sumps & Refugiums


----------



## FishFan (Jun 24, 2007)

Reefing Madness said:


> Anything you want to knwo about a Sump/Refugium is right in here. Anything else you need, just ring.
> Melevsreef.com | Acrylic Sumps & Refugiums


Thanks for getting back so quickly. I'm wondering where I can purchase a weir for the corner of my tank or if I'll need to make my own?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Aquarium Overflow Filters: CPR Continuous Siphon Overflow


----------



## FishFan (Jun 24, 2007)

Reefing Madness said:


> Aquarium Overflow Filters: CPR Continuous Siphon Overflow


Thanks for that. I was thinking more of a corner piece that would hide my standpipe (making a triangular shape when looked down on from above). I'll need to of these for the tank (I figure), one to hide the standpipe and the other to hide the return. Basically a large piece of acrylic, plastic with teeth at the top. I could do them in boxes as well (instead of the triangle).

I'm sorry if my nomenclature isn't exact.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Internal - Bulk Reef Supply
DIY Overflow Using Only PVC Pipe (DIY OVERFLOW PROJECTS)


----------



## FishFan (Jun 24, 2007)

Someone at another site replied to a similar question in regarding these corner weirs. They stated that a couple of plastic buckets, a saw, and a sander would create some lovely arched weirs for those stated corners.

Anyone tried this idea?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Never heard of that before.


----------



## FishFan (Jun 24, 2007)

Reefing Madness said:


> Never heard of that before.


I suppose cutting the plastic, sanding them down and then siliconing them into place in a glass aquarium would be a nightmare. Just goes to show you what you can get on the internet.

Believe I'll do mine in glass.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## bigehugedome (Aug 2, 2010)

Please make a tank log! With Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishFan (Jun 24, 2007)

bigehugedome said:


> Please make a tank log! With Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Is that something that I need to do here or somewhere else on this website or start another thread? I'd be glad to do that in the appropriate venue.

BTW, I have purchased the 125 gallon rectangular glass aquarium, a 30 gallon glass sump tank, and the supplies to create my own homemade rock. I'm really collecting data, information, advice and a good plan (and warmer weather) prior to starting this project.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)




----------

